# 20.6.1.5.rc7



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like 20.6.1.5.RC7 is rolling out on the Bolt. I just received it this afternoon.

Any idea what is new? I do not see anything right away.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

rainwater said:


> Looks like 20.6.1.5.RC7 is rolling out on the Bolt. I just received it this afternoon.
> 
> Any idea what is new? I do not see anything right away.


Crossing my fingers that they fixed "Add an App"


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

No release notes as of Sat AM: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Steve said:


> No release notes as of Sat AM: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


*TiVo Software 20.6.1.5 RC7 Release Notes:*
1. FanTiVo
2. See #1
 

*for those uptight folks on this forum taking their TV and TiVo way too seriously, that was a joke based on speculation. Oh, and don't use your toaster in the bathtub, especially when it's full of water.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> *TiVo Software 20.6.1.5 RC7 Release Notes:*
> 1. FanTiVo
> 2. See #1
> 
> ...


Actually, please do, we needs humans to continue "Survival Of The Fittest".


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

foghorn2 said:


> Actually, please do, we needs humans to continue "Survival Of The Fittest".


I say remove the warning labels and let the problem solve itself.


----------

